# Help...Girls soccer Northern Indiana?



## LASoccerMom (Mar 3, 2021)

Does any one have any sense of the Northern Indiana girls soccer scene? Unexpectedly having to explore options.


----------



## NorCal (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## NorCal (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## LASTMAN14 (Mar 3, 2021)

LASoccerMom said:


> Does any one have any sense of the Northern Indiana girls soccer scene? Unexpectedly having to explore options.


The original Tudela SC is in Indiana. But wrong part of the state for your search. I suggest reaching out to Jacob Tudela here in the LA area. He runs Tudela LA. He could possibly offer insight on clubs there.


----------



## CaliKlines (Mar 3, 2021)

We have friends that play for the Pride out of Indy, and I think that have teams in Fort Wayne. Very reputable club and I believe they were associated with the Chicago Fire for awhile. The ECNL team out of Indy was always at the Players Showcase in Vegas.


----------



## Zeke (Mar 3, 2021)

That’s hoops country.  The top female athletes will be in basketball.

NWISL might be like flight 3? 

If your daughter is high skill within ECNL, you can look at boys teams.

You may also want to look at Illinois if you’re in Lake County, or SW MI if you’re in Laporte.

Remember the snow changes driving times a lot.  Summer is better, but all the road work happens in summer, so it’s not super easy then, either.


----------



## GT45 (Mar 3, 2021)

Zeke said:


> That’s hoops country.  The top female athletes will be in basketball.
> 
> NWISL might be like flight 3?
> 
> ...


This post is ridiculous. Indiana, Illinois and Ohio have some very good clubs that compete very well nationally.


----------



## GT45 (Mar 3, 2021)

Here are the two links you want to explore:









						ECNL Girls
					

The ECNL’s Ohio Valley Conference is comprised of ten clubs that span across six states: Indiana, Kentucky, New York, Ohio, Pennsylvania and Tennessee. The primary competition season is the spring.      CLUB NAME LOCATION CLUB PAGE WEBSITE   FC Alliance Knoxville, Tennessee Click Here...




					www.ecnlgirls.com
				












						ECNL Girls
					

The ECNL’s Midwest Conference is comprised of eleven clubs that span across six states: Illinois, Michigan, Minnesota, Missouri, Nebraska and Wisconsin.  The primary competition season is the fall.      CLUB NAME LOCATION CLUB PAGE WEBSITE   Eclipse Select SC Oak Brook, Illinois Click Here...




					www.ecnlgirls.com


----------



## Zeke (Mar 3, 2021)

GT45 said:


> This post is ridiculous. Indiana, Illinois and Ohio have some very good clubs that compete very well nationally.


 Those clubs are in Indianapolis, NW Chicago, Detroit, and Columbus.  I don’t think you quite realize how far those distances are.  It’s kind of like recommending Eagles to someone who just moved to Stockton.

The Chicago clubs are great, but they’re on the NW side.  Who is going to drive 2 hours diagonally across Chicago just to get to practice?

If you know of some great northern Indiana clubs, name them.


----------



## LASoccerMom (Mar 3, 2021)

Indiana Fire ECNL seems like the best (of the logistically bad) options. Friend of a friend say Echo players sometimes get to play for Indy Primier's GA team. Looking options for trying with boys is interesting and something that had not crossed our mind. Appreciate everyone's feedback.


----------



## Zeke (Mar 3, 2021)

Where in IN are you headed?


----------



## LASoccerMom (Mar 3, 2021)

Zeke said:


> Where in IN are you headed?


South Bend


----------



## GT45 (Mar 3, 2021)

LASoccerMom said:


> South Bend


If the drive is an issue your daughter can be a Discovery Player for a team outside her area. This means she can train and play with another team, while also playing games (and training if she wants) with the ECNL team. This designation is typically reserved for players who live too far to train regularly.


----------



## GT45 (Mar 3, 2021)

Zeke said:


> Those clubs are in Indianapolis, NW Chicago, Detroit, and Columbus.  I don’t think you quite realize how far those distances are.  It’s kind of like recommending Eagles to someone who just moved to Stockton.
> 
> The Chicago clubs are great, but they’re on the NW side.  Who is going to drive 2 hours diagonally across Chicago just to get to practice?
> 
> If you know of some great northern Indiana clubs, name them.


She posted this on the ECNL thread. So she was clearly looking for ECNL teams. And, I had no idea where in Northern Indiana she was moving too. That is a pretty general description. She has since posted a more specific location.


----------



## Zeke (Mar 3, 2021)

GT45 said:


> She posted this on the ECNL thread. So she was clearly looking for ECNL teams. And, I had no idea where in Northern Indiana she was moving too. That is a pretty general description. She has since posted a more specific location.


Got it.  

I grew up there.  Northern Indiana is a place where you can drive for 2 hours and see nothing but corn and watertowers.  Good schools, though.  It's the kind of place Discovery was designed for, so that's a great tip.


----------



## Zeke (Mar 17, 2021)

Just in case you missed it, ECNL just added Midwest United FC, in Grand Rapids.  2 hours due north from South Bend.


----------



## LASoccerMom (Mar 18, 2021)

Zeke said:


> Just in case you missed it, ECNL just added Midwest United FC, in Grand Rapids.  2 hours due north from South Bend.


Thank you. I did not see that.


----------



## LASoccerMom (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks to all who offered advice and insight. Kid landed at Indiana Fire Jr ECNL. The drive will be a challenge. But it is much easier driving than two hours in SoCal traffic.


----------



## Chris C. (Jun 15, 2021)

LASoccerMom said:


> Thanks to all who offered advice and insight. Kid landed at Indiana Fire Jr ECNL. The drive will be a challenge. But it is much easier driving than two hours in SoCal traffic.


Welcome to Fire!


----------

